# Official BYH Poll - New Year New You...Resolution Time!



## BYH Project Manager

It's almost a new year and guess what that means? Time to change something!

What can you change to make a better you?

First select an option in the poll above then tell us more about why you chose that option.

Anything is possible..

We want details. 🤓


----------



## farmerjan

Hopefully get my knee replacement surgery.  Cut expenses when I get moved into the new house and get the renovations done.


----------



## Mini Horses

As you age sleep eludes you.   I need to be more consistent with times to bed.      plan to expand gardening this year.  Have place just need to refine it...so I can plant all these seed!!!!  

Lastly, working on declutter.  Actually most is more reorganizing what is here.

This isn't a resolution, as they usually fail within 60 days.   Just where I'd like to improve.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Complain less.
Read to the kids more.
Learn to bake or make bread.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Mini Horses said:


> This isn't a resolution, as they usually fail within 60 days.   Just where I'd like to improve.


I usually don't do resolutions because of that reason but I actually thought about challenging myself until lent 🤞


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

farmerjan said:


> Hopefully get my knee replacement surgery.  Cut expenses when I get moved into the new house and get the renovations done.


I hope you're able to achieve your goal! Knee replacement surgery sounds big, how did you get hurt (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

What about you @BYH Project Manager ? Any resolutions?


----------



## farmerjan

@Madhouse Pullet .... knees are a combination of several things.  First off, injury to left knee as teenager, thrown off horse, came down wrong.... but it pretty much healed up with time.... then right knee has had a couple injuries.... car accidents ( not my fault)  that wound up with a torn medial meniscus, orthoscopic surgery.... But alot of it is just  many years of hard use.  I waitressed for years....hard concrete floors.... then years of milking cows, again concrete floors..... and 30 years of milk testing in barns.... hard concrete floors..... It is as much hard use on hard floors..... but the couple of accidents really added to it.  Right knee has been bad for 10+ years but ankle was worse.... that was from years of injuries and sprains.... and the replacement on that has been absolutely wonderful...... Getting the ankle fixed and painfree, made the pain in the knees just seem twice what it was.... case of take away the worst pain(ankle) and the next worse(right knee) gets more pronounced.......both knees are nearly equal in damage/worn out  non-existent meniscus padding...... so get them both done in one shot and be done with the pain.  
Word to the wise...... take care of your joints and try to not be on hard concrete floors, pounding for hours day after day... waitressing is one of the hardest things you can do to the knees.


----------



## Beekissed

I don't do resolutions once a year...I do them nearly every day.  Once a year doesn't give anyone any practice, which is why few ever follow through on new year's resolutions.  If a person wants to truly resolve to do better, it should be a daily resolve and accompanied with prayer for help in doing so.   I accomplish nothing of any good on my own.


----------



## farmerjan

Beekissed said:


> I don't do resolutions once a year...I do them nearly every day.  Once a year doesn't give anyone any practice, which is why few ever follow through on new year's resolutions.  If a person wants to truly resolve to do better, it should be a daily resolve and accompanied with prayer for help in doing so.   I accomplish nothing of any good on my own.


Makes sense to look at it that way.
  I guess I sorta do, on an everyday basis..... making lists of things I want and need to accomplish.  Some of them are on there for weeks or months.... but often I do try to get things done that way.  I do try to be thankful for some of what gets done, especially the ones that are unexpected.... because they are like a small gift I receive. 
Sometimes the things that I "resolve to do" wind up getting changed..... but then I try to think that they were changed/altered for a reason..... and try to go from there.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Merry Christmas! 🎄 



farmerjan said:


> @Madhouse Pullet .... knees are a combination of several things.  First off, injury to left knee as teenager, thrown off horse, came down wrong.... but it pretty much healed up with time.... then right knee has had a couple injuries.... car accidents ( not my fault)  that wound up with a torn medial meniscus, orthoscopic surgery.... But alot of it is just  many years of hard use.  I waitressed for years....hard concrete floors.... then years of milking cows, again concrete floors..... and 30 years of milk testing in barns.... hard concrete floors..... It is as much hard use on hard floors..... but the couple of accidents really added to it.  Right knee has been bad for 10+ years but ankle was worse.... that was from years of injuries and sprains.... and the replacement on that has been absolutely wonderful...... Getting the ankle fixed and painfree, made the pain in the knees just seem twice what it was.... case of take away the worst pain(ankle) and the next worse(right knee) gets more pronounced.......both knees are nearly equal in damage/worn out  non-existent meniscus padding...... so get them both done in one shot and be done with the pain.
> Word to the wise...... take care of your joints and try to not be on hard concrete floors, pounding for hours day after day... waitressing is one of the hardest things you can do to the knees.


Wow! You've been one busy bee! Truly amazing but I cannot imagine being on my feet so much. But then again, you do what you gotta do to get the job done. Waitresses work so hard! My dad was disabled from numerous injuries (bring a kid or work related) but he had a knee replacement about 10 years ago for just one and he had said it was the hardest recovery being immobile.
I can imagine wanting to get it over with; as painful as it be, it may not be as long waiting on each leg to heal.


Beekissed said:


> I don't do resolutions once a year...I do them nearly every day.  Once a year doesn't give anyone any practice, which is why few ever follow through on new year's resolutions.  If a person wants to truly resolve to do better, it should be a daily resolve and accompanied with prayer for help in doing so.   I accomplish nothing of any good on my own.


I know where you're coming from. It's definitely an every day practice and discipline. I also think simply acknowledging a desire to change is good start, too. Even though I decided to do a resolution this year, it's something I want to change _now_, not just when 2021 starts.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

farmerjan said:


> Sometimes the things that I "resolve to do" wind up getting changed..... *but then I try to think that they were changed/altered for a reason..... and try to go from there.*


I truly believe in that!  sometimes the "change of plan" is inconvenient but there's times you look back and see it was a good thing after all.


----------



## Kiki

2021 The year of getting in better shape.


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> 2021 The year of getting in better shape.


Nice touch with the pigs fly emoji 😂😍😍😍 but yes! For sure!! Does losing weight count as getting in better shape? 😂🤔🙈


----------



## R2elk

The same as before.  None of the above.

I don't do resolutions ever.  I just do.


----------



## Fishychix

R2elk said:


> The same as before.  None of the above.
> 
> I don't do resolutions ever.  I just do.


Thats why I picked Fix Something on the other thread. One way or another Im fixing something


----------



## Baymule

DH and I usually go on a diet every New Year to lose the 10 pounds we gained after we went off the diet that we lost ten pounds on.   We deny ourselves ice cream, pie, carbs, and all the good stuff that comes with calories. We suffer greatly, weigh carefully and at last! We get down to the desired weight and go for the ice cream! 

Rinse, repeat. 

I have a goal of knee replacement surgery in the late summer or early fall. I will plant the garden, can, freeze and dehydrate the proceeds. I'll raise meat chickens, get them in the freezer, raise feeder pigs and get them in freezer. Then go get my knee surgery and have the winter to go to therapy and recover. 

DH will be able to take care of horses, sheep, laying hens and dogs. 

I want to learn new recipes. I made orange chicken a few weeks ago and it was awesome! Making potstickers tomorrow. I have a recipe for making corn tortillas from Painted Mountain corn that I grew. I want more recipes to use the vegetables and meat that I raise. 

Covid 19 has been a wake up call for many. Seed companies ran out of seeds. Slaughter facilities got booked up and are booked into 2022. All of a sudden, everyone wants to be a farmer and raise something to eat. I congratulate these people and hope they stick with it. For me, it underscored why I garden and raise animals. Lockdown? We were happy right here on our farm doing what we always do. There were a few holes in my SHTF preparations. 

I will save more seeds and try to keep varieties separate. 
I will plant more diverse vegetables.
I will buy and keep a 3 year supply of canning lids. (buying all I can when I find them LOL)

We gave away a lot of vegetables, eggs and meat in 2020. Meat and eggs quantity is fixed, but I can increase the garden for 2021.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule I agree that lockdown did not change my own raising of my foods.   But it will increase my  2021 vigilance in some same areas you mention.   Xtra lids and larger garden.   I may add CCX to my supply -- still unsure with that.    I'm good now but, late into season I will be wanting more lids to go into winter and start 2022.  

Since I feel like I'm bordering being a hermit now, guess I need to look at my social skills.       my part time work and occasional auction is it!   Well, there's the trips to TSC.    Wow, a social butterfly!


----------



## Baymule

CCX is a good way to add a LOT of meat to the freezer or canner in a very SHORT time. I raised a batch of 50 in spring 2020 and raised another batch of 45 in fall of 2020. I sold most of them, stocking other people's freezers LOL. But I got lots of unwanted chicken parts to can for the dogs. Plus the chicken we kept for ourselves and DD and family. 

I have a fantastic orange chicken recipe!


----------



## promiseacres

Our goals are to MOVE... which means the farm house needs fixed. And fences built. And get this place sold.


----------



## Mini Horses

@promiseacres I would love for you to get those goals accomplished!   Got to be hard knowing it's there waiting and a better fit for you -- not to mention all the extra work and expense of 2 places to keep going.

@Baymule part of my hesitation with the chickens is that I don't actually need them.  . No customers to sell to. Generally my hatched extras are more than enough. While they take longer to mature, maybe not as large, they hatch and grow....so... Still taste good. .   It's one of those "why?" situations.   I've even taken extra roos to auction -- got $12 per head.  I was good with that!   Live....no mess. I have large heritage mostly.

Bigger garden -- no problem!!  Always friends and animals to eat any excess.   I'd love to get a nice crop of pumpkins....sell some and feed some.  Thinking I may plant some in a field with the young apple trees, all fenced.  Have easy  40x100 they can wander.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Kiki said:


> 2021 The year of getting in better shape.


Triangle, circle, square, hexagon, pentagon...  so many shapes to choose from 😆


----------



## kdogg331

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Triangle, circle, square, hexagon, pentagon...  so many shapes to choose from 😆


----------



## Niele da Kine

Round is a shape!  

I'd like to go to the beach more.  Maybe at least every other week, go to the beach.  We don't go often enough, there's always some project higher on the list than 'go hang out at the beach'.  Maybe beach one week and fishing the next?

Other than that, just seek joy.  Can't get too much of that and it's frequently not fattening, although sometimes it can be.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Niele da Kine said:


> Round is a shape!
> 
> I'd like to go to the beach more.  Maybe at least every other week, go to the beach.  We don't go often enough, there's always some project higher on the list than 'go hang out at the beach'.  Maybe beach one week and fishing the next?
> 
> Other than that, just seek joy.  Can't get too much of that and it's frequently not fattening, although sometimes it can be.


I love the beach. I could sit there and watch the waves for hours.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Almost time... here in California  wishing you all a happy 2021


----------



## Chiknoodle

My other is get a job 🥳


----------

